# Echo bei Teamspeak



## nordi (16. September 2005)

Hi Leute,
ich hab ein seltsames Problem. Also, wenn ich Skype benutze, habe ich zwar kein Echo in der Leitung, aber wenn ich zB. zocke und gleichzeitig mit jemanden rede, höre ich seinen Sound und er meinen Sound.

Wenn ich Teamspeak benutze, höre ich mich selber im Headset und habe gleichzeitig ein Echo. Habe bei Teamspeak schon alle Codecs durchprobiert und hab schon so ziemlich alles durchprobiert um das zu beseitigen. Hab in den Windows-Soundsetting schonmal alles durchprobiert - aber trotzdem noch diesen Echo. Hab bei Wiedergabe das Mikrofon deaktiviert. Höre mich aber trotzdem selber bei Teamspeak! Woran kann das liegen? Ist mein Headset kaputt - falsch eingesteckt? (Grünes Kabel in den Soundeingang/Grün / Rosa Kabel in den rosa Eingang  ) Ist meine Soundkarte kaputt ? Vielleicht neue Treiber runterladen? Wäre sehr dankbar für Tipps!

Danke

Marius


----------



## Pianoman (16. September 2005)

Wenn Du dich selber hörst, kann das eigentlich nur 2 Gründe haben.
Entweder fängt Dein Mikro aus irgendeinem Grund das Ausgangssignal wieder auf. Entweder durch zu laute Boxen/Kopfhörer, ein schlechtes Mikrofon mit zu geringer Richtungsbegrenzung, etc. Versuch das mal einzugrenzen.

Die zweite Möglichkeit (kann ich jetzt leider nicht testen, weil auf meinem Arbeitsrechner kein TS ist) wäre eine Art Loopback (ein lokaler Testmodus wo man sich selber hören kann). Sollte man - sofern der aktiviert ist - auch wieder abschalten können.
Grüße


----------

